

Designers should make things: Digital Fabrication - akharris
http://blog.tutorspree.com/post/8950994223/designers-should-make-things-digital-fabrication

======
tedkimble
I'll go farther and say that designing in a physical medium will make you a
better digital designer.

Physical mediums often have more explicit capabilities and limitations. These
are gold in the hands of a talented designer. Learning how to tease out
certain capabilities to their fullest, to maneuver around limitations in novel
ways, these are skills that physical mediums encourage and reward.

Yet, it's rare to hear something similar from web designers. There always
seems to be disappointment that a web page is not fixed and static like its
print counterpart, but never elation that the page can be resized, or scroll!

I think there's many hidden capabilities and limitations on the web that
designers have yet to truly uncover, and working with some physical mediums
might just be the best way to hone their skills of discovery.

~~~
rlbrackett3
It is hard to say what the physical medium for web design may be, but I feel
that it starts with the code. I have a hard time designing a webpage without
thinking of the underlying code and working with all the layers (html, css,
js...) to do more than reproduce a design, but to actually bring it to life.
This often means that things will change, evolve and generally result in a
better design and more enjoyable experience. The web space is more constrained
by standards and protocol, which mirror the physical challenges of material
space, than tools like Photoshop or Illustrator.

Thanks for the comment. Robert

------
matthewer
These guys have a fantastic blog. Always something fun and exciting. I don't
know them.

